# RC Pro Finals Layout!



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Finished the pipe today. Here are the pics of the layout!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Very cool! I hope its not wet by practice on Wednesday. I really want to get accurate tire and suspension testing before the race.


----------



## j-e (Jun 22, 2011)

awesome job jason! that offcamber looks rediculous, i can't wait to try it out. wednesday can't get here quick enough.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

EXCELLENT WORK GUYS! cant wait til wednesday!!


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

jasonwipf said:


> Very cool! I hope its not wet by practice on Wednesday. I really want to get accurate tire and suspension testing before the race.


Probably will need to wait until mid-day Wednesday before the track will groove up. Little bit slick right now with the fresh pack!


----------



## jam1227 (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks great guys good job


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

PLEASE tell me this layout will be kept for the toys for tots race next month !?!?!?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

**** dude, I just noticed the drop down there. Lol. Yes keep for TFT!!


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

Good work Jason, it came out great. I know you put a lot of sweat into that layout.


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Giving credit to those who did the layout.

Jason B, roller to bridge, the bridge, and back right bowl turn and general layout came out good.

Mark M, Robbie D, Jason B, and Jeremy, the left double, roller, and table top to rythem section leading to the bridge, looks real good for a last minute sunday change from the orginal set-up.

The off-camber (or the remaining off-camber), triple, and chicane, hope all enjoy.

Good luck to everyoone, should be a great race, too bad I am unable to attend.


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

Tol Thomas said:


> Giving credit to those who did the layout.
> 
> Jason B, roller to bridge, the bridge, and back right bowl turn and general layout came out good.
> 
> ...


Excellent job guys looks even better in person....


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> PLEASE tell me this layout will be kept for the toys for tots race next month !?!?!?


Yes it will!


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Wow*

That track looks sick...Great Job r/c pimps....


----------



## Gulf Coast RaceWay (Dec 12, 2006)

Lot of work went in to this one! 

Thank you to everyone that helped build the track, with out the help of the volunteers we had it would not have happened!

You have to see it in person to get the full effect!

Cant wait till it starts!


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Merdith said:


> That track looks sick...Great Job r/c pimps....


What Mad Dog said... and thanks from me for all the work you guys put in. :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

That really looks awesome. 

I am just getting a little bit up to speed on this modern RC stuff. Will someone tell me where this facility is located? Thanks,,,


----------



## Onenut (Oct 10, 2011)

Wish I didn't have to work. That is the best layout I've seen there. I hope the Texas series race looks this sick. Great work guys


----------



## artis1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Man this is hands down the BESTisis Layout I've ever seen! Incredible job!!!


----------



## mdwalsh (May 11, 2011)

The layout is pretty incredible in person, if you haven't seen it its a thing of beauty in person, I can not wait to get out there and turns some laps!

Matt


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Very cool. My only suggestion would be to put the white spray paint on the apexes of the jumps. just for kicks...lol.


----------



## 621Clay (Aug 9, 2011)

I looks great... Cant wait to get my SCT back up and running.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

kstoracing said:


> Very cool. My only suggestion would be to put the white spray paint on the apexes of the jumps. just for kicks...lol.


Maybe you could run randomely around on the track and just point at them as a car approaches!


----------



## mdwalsh (May 11, 2011)

kstoracing said:


> Very cool. My only suggestion would be to put the white spray paint on the apexes of the jumps. just for kicks...lol.


i believe there will be sponsors painted in and around the track surface and that could certainly be something they do!

Matt


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Tol Thomas said:


> Giving credit to those who did the layout.
> 
> Jason B, roller to bridge, the bridge, and back right bowl turn and general layout came out good.
> 
> ...


Great work guys, the track looks great! Can't wait to get started tomorrow. See you guys there!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

kstoracing said:


> Very cool. My only suggestion would be to put the white spray paint on the apexes of the jumps. just for kicks...lol.


ya, we've never done that around here. That would be cool.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

jasonwipf said:


> ya, we've never done that around here. That would be cool.


Already ahead of you guys. Used cut up sections of black pipe to mark corners and such...


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Awesome job guys!!! Too bad I won't be able to race, but I will be there Friday evening and all day Saturday to spectate and help out.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

GREAT JOB! That is one of the best looking track i think i have ever seen. It's too bad i cant race this one.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

I have a question. Will the timing system handle the 2+ minute lap times I'm gonna be turning on that layout?


----------



## mj270wsm (Feb 1, 2011)

Only if you hurry:headknock


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Sweet layout guys, can't wait to start racing again.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I hope to get some action on this track soon. Looks good for 10th scale too. Might ne because it looks smaller on my phone tho. LOL


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

So now that talleys are in, is there any word on start times for the Quals per class or just be there ?


----------



## jam1227 (Nov 2, 2007)

8 am start each day. I'm sure Paul will put up a schedule when he gets there on Wednesday.


----------



## karl j (Mar 15, 2011)

bad *** laylooks like its gonna be fun


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

The track is sick!!!! Thanks to all that built it. Sorry I couldn't help on the build.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

That is a fun layout to run! A little of everything.


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

I will be doing photography on Friday and MAYBE tomorrow. If you're interested in pics please let me know. I was out there today and all I can say is WOW.


----------

